# Ăn gì để tốt sữa?



## thuhoai (19/7/18)

Khi nuôi con bằng sữa mẹ, ăn gì để tốt sữa luôn là vấn đề được các bà mẹ quan tâm.

*Ăn gì để tốt sữa?*
Dinh dưỡng cho mẹ bầu sau sinh không chỉ quan trọng trong việc hồi phục sức khỏe cho mẹ mà còn đảm bảo được về số lượng và chất lượng sữa cho bé.  Dưới đây là những thực phẩm mẹ không nên bỏ qua để tốt sữa.






​*Chuối sứ*
Chuối là thực phẩm bổ dưỡng đối với các bà mẹ sau sinh, trong chuối có nhiều vitamin A, C,D,E,B1, B12, B6 và các yếu tố vi lượng cần thiết như Ca, K, Mg, P, Fe ngoài việc giúp lợi sữa thì chuối còn giúp chống táo bón, nhuận tràng.

*Nước ép à rốt*
Cà rốt là thực phẩm rất giàu vitamin A giúp cho chu kỳ sản xuất sữa và tăng chất lượng sữa của mẹ. Một ly nước ép cà rốt mỗi ngày không những giúp sữa mẹ ngọt thơm hơn mà còn giúp cải thiện làn da sau sinh của mẹ nữa đấy.

*Nước gạo lứt*
Gạo lứt rất giàu vitamin nhóm B, là loại thực phẩm thực dưỡng dung kết hợp chữa bệnh. Gạo lứt giàu các nguyên tố vi lượng tốt cho cơ thể như natri, magie…
Mẹ có thể tự làm món sữa gạo lứt thơm ngon theo cách sau: Gạo lứt rang thơm cho vào hũ thủy tinh dung dần. Mỗi lần lấy khoảng 50g nấu với 2-3 lít nước. Có thể cho thêm một chút muối trắng. Dùng khi còn ấm nóng rất tốt.

*Hạt bí*
Theo kinh nghiệm dân gian thì hạt bí có tác dụng làm tăng tiết sữa cho phụ nữ sau sinh, mỗi lần uống 15 – 20g hạt bí ngô sống, ngày uống 2 lần vào buổi sáng và tối. Cách làm: bỏ vỏ hạt lấy nhân giã nát hòa với nước uống. Cần uống liền 3 – 5 ngày sẽ hiệu quả.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

